# one more id



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

(The light one) long story with this one. He/she is a little over 2 inches. Originally thought it was female, not so sure now and haven't vented. Again it was mislabeled. Got a group of 4 and 3 are what I was expecting - metriaclima pulpican. As they grew it became obvious. It has a very faint mask not seen in pic.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

It looks like the "Ice white cobalt zebra", or a white Metriaclima callianos. Yep, definitely not M. pulpican. Doesn't really have the pointed fins a male would get, but it's still got some growing to do.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep its much different then the pulpicans. The male is awesome looking and as you said has a different fin shape. The females are longer and obviously female because one of them is always holding. My guess was some type of zebra. When this one gets mad the bars darken. Not a bad fish. Never causes any problems but its nice to know what kind.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Really seems more like a female of the white Labidochromis types than a Pearl White Callainos. The mouth should be more of a point than the Metriaclima types.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

better face shot.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wanted to get more feedback. This fish really shows some bars when mad. So the colors go from greyish, a light powder blue and a light with dark barring. Would I be totally off base if I say a female white top hara?? Sorry about the blurred pic but u get the idea


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

If it was a Cyno. sp. hara it would be a male. Females don't show bright powder blue, but males do with a few black vertical bars.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Actually the fish does look a lot like a Pulpican. Except it is too white. I dunno why. A hybrid of Pulpican?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Could it be a sub-dom male pulpican. The male absolutely hates this fish. At one time I thought it was a goner but it bounced back. Now it protects its corner pretty well except for when the colored up male pulp comes around then it scatters.i just dont know. It came out of the same tank as my 3 pulps (1m/2f) was supposed to be the 3rd fem. As stated before the other females are much different looking and always holding.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

My male Pulpican Is sub-Dominant In My All-Male Tank, And Though He Does Get Pale, He Never Looks That White And He Never Completely Loses His Bars. Noki May Be Correct - It Might Be A Pulpican Hybrid Of Some Sort.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmm. Its still growing and getting/adding colors so maybe more time will tell..? Im ok with a hybrid although I occasionally try to catch my yellow lab hybrid. Just bothers me not knowing. Main issue is its supposed to be the 3rd female and around here pulpicans are real hard to find. Oh well he'll have to settle for 2


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, You'll Just Need To Keep An Eye On The Situation - The Dominant Male May Decide That He Doesn't Want To Tolerate This Guy Any More, And You Might Be Forced To Remove Him. Until Then They Should Be Alright.


----------

